# What show was this?



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Jun 22, 2022)

I think this might have been a Netflix or You Tube series.   It was animated and appeared to be a commercial for an in universe store for tween girls set in the 80's or 90's.   Three anthro birds are putting on make up and talking about how great it is to be a girl while showing off the things this store.  Some slap bracelets that say "Boys suck".    The mom bird comes in and says she ordered pizza but the bird girl tells her to get out of her room and throws a pillow at her.    One of other the bird girls has a lipstick tube and paints her face with it. She then says "Gender is binary". She then proceeds to eat the lipstick.


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 22, 2022)

Tuca and bertie? Just looked it up


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Jun 23, 2022)

Satsuki15 said:


> Tuca and bertie? Just looked it up


That's it! Thanks!


----------

